# Remeron in pregnancy?



## sheri (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi I am currently 10.5 weeks pregnant and had to be recently put on remeron due to horrible anxiety and panic attacks and depression.I know I do need to be on something-but I am scared of the effects on my baby. Does anyone else know of anyone who was on a medication while pregnant and if everything turned out alright?the psychiatrist seems to say it's safe but i am still scared.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

From the PDR about Remeron and Pregnancy


> quoteregnancy Teratogenic Effects - Pregnancy Category C Reproduction studies in pregnant rats and rabbits at doses up to 100 mg/kg and 40 mg/kg, respectively [20 and 17 times the maximum recommended human dose (MRHD) on a mg/m 2 basis, respectively], have revealed no evidence of teratogenic effects. However, in rats, there was an increase in post-implantation losses in dams treated with mirtazapine. There was an increase in pup deaths during the first 3 days of lactation and a decrease in pup birth weights. The cause of these deaths is not known. The effects occurred at doses that were 20 times the MRHD, but not at 3 times the MRHD, on a mg/m 2 basis. There are no adequate and well-controlled studies in pregnant women. Because animal reproduction studies are not always predictive of human response, this drug should be used during pregnancy only if clearly needed.


 http://www.drugs.com/PDR/Remeron_Tablets.html Translation... it doesn't cause birth defects in rats or rabbits so it is unlikely to do so in humans...the good news.The bad news in one of the species there seemed to be deaths at the highest dose, but not at the lower 3X the usual human dose. Which is worrisome, but given that it was only at the highest dose AND only in one species that makes it less sure that it happens in humans. That it happens at all is a concern.So this is one of those drugs that MIGHT be a problem, so is really best if only used for those woman who really really need it.I do not know if another drug that might have a lower risk would do you as well. The problem with these meds is that one may work really well and another may not work so well, and IMO pregnancy is stressful enough without playing rotate through the meds game.So if it were ME, in this situation I would probably take the risk to take the drug (I have a background in toxicology and embryology...so I think I have a good grasp on the relative risk). If it had caused death in multiple species at lower dose, or was causing birth defects I would take the risks involved in switching to another medication.K.


----------

